# Browning BL22 not firing every time



## Chuck Terry (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Browning BL22 that I bought back in the early 80's.   It fires fine some times but "snaps" others.  When it "snaps", it is obvious that the firing pin did not strike the cartridge rim hard enough. It has spent much of it's life unused in a gun cabinet.  I used to leave it on half cock but when it started acting up, I stopped doing that thinking I might be taking the tension out of the spring.   I also considered that it might need cleaning or that the Uncle Mikes Hammer extension might be part of the problem.  Any ideas or gunsmith you could recommend in the Augusta area?


----------



## tim scott (Dec 22, 2012)

i wouldn't so much worry about the main spring causing problems. i've rarely seen browning springs go bad as they are excellent quality. however take the hammer extension off and trash it... they cause all sorts of problems. then remove the firing pin and clean the channel good. that many years and the oil in there has likely turned to glue. good cleaning and a light coat of oil and you should be good to go.
tim


----------



## Chuck Terry (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Tim! Good to know that about the spring.   I agree a thorough cleaning would not hurt but I would have to look at the parts manual to see if I am up to the task of disassembly/reassembly myself.  The limited clearance between the hammer and scope make the rifle hard to cock without the hammer extension.  I never had a problem when the first hammer extension was on there.   I am not sure when the problem started in relation to the adding of the Uncle Mike's extension.  I will try the cleaning first and go from there.  Love the gun and would like to have it shooting well again. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 29, 2012)

Clean the chamber and area where the cartridge head seats. This is where the firing pin puts it's pressure on the rim to fire.

The bolt face and firing pin and spring need cleaning also.
I would clean all the trigger parts too.

If the chamber is gummy it acts as a cushion damping the fireing pin strike like a shock absorber.

The pin spring cleaning is a very good idea too.

I have seen you problem  a lot on target guns with tuned actions and lightened springs. Gum and dirt will cause misfire just like yours.

Older 22 ammo had a lot of wax lube on the bullets that can cuuse your issue over time with little cleaning.

With most guns and older guns a lot of problems can be fixed by a good cleaning.

By cleaning i mean taking it apart and cleaning  all parts and a little lube put on them  for rust prevention.


----------

